# jeffs brine on chicken



## outlaw (Oct 10, 2009)

I MADE JEFFS BRINE AND ADDED ONE MEDIUM SIZE BOTTLE ORANGE GATOR AID AND BRINED FOUR LARGE CHICKEN BREAST FOR FOUR HOURS AND PUT THEM IN THE SMOKER AT 220 DE. . WE HAD COMPANY FOR SUPPER AND WHEN I SERVED THEM THEY COULD MOT BELIEVE HOW JUCIE AND TENDER THEY WHERE. THEY WERE VERY GOOD. THANK YOU JEFF FOR THE RECP. OUTLAW


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

glad it worked out....NOW STOP YELLING AT ME!


----------

